# Young Men Should Ejaculate 5 Times a Week to Avoid Prostate Cancer



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

I can hold off on that exam a little longer.




> There was no association of prostate cancer with the number of sexual partners or with the maximum number of ejaculations in 24 h. There was a negative trend (P < 0.01) for the association between risk and number of ejaculations in the third decade, independent of those in the fourth or fifth. Men who averaged five or more ejaculations weekly in their 20s had an odds ratio (95% confidence interval) of 0.66 (0.49–0.87) compared with those who ejaculated less often.
> Sexual factors and prostate cancer - Giles - 2003 - BJU International - Wiley Online Library


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Sounds good to me!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

I saw this on FB... Hmmm...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thoreau (Nov 12, 2012)

Damn. I should have cured cancer by now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

Lol, sounds good to me.

They should keep it up.


----------



## MrK (Sep 2, 2010)

I was good before I ever even talked to a woman.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

If this is true, I should be in good shape in regards to prostate cancer! 

I love "polishing the stallion" so much that I did it often in my late teens, 20's, 30's, and now in my 40's. It is an ongoing pleasure. 

Maybe someone could share this study with the Catholic church. It could replace the "Shame and Guilt" program with a new "Reduce Cancer / Reduce Pregnancy / and Love Yourself" program! :smthumbup:


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

My Amex statement says women can avoid hypertension by buying more shoes. The statements are never around when my husband needs to see them as proof.

Okay, all kidding aside. Prostate cancer is easily avoided by a plant based diet or at least a high vegetable and fruit diet with limited red meat. Roughing up the suspect is only a small part of the much larger equation.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Roughing up the suspect is only a small part of the much larger equation.


I like your words "roughing up the suspect" :rofl:

PS: I am an avid leg man, so I encourage my wife to buy all the sexy shoes she can. I even order some for her from Zappo's just so she will model them for me. She gets to keep whatever she likes. Heels do wonders for legs, butts, calves...etc :smthumbup:


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

I Notice The Details said:


> I like your words "roughing up the suspect" :rofl:
> 
> PS: I am an avid leg man, so I encourage my wife to buy all the sexy shoes she can. I even order some for her from Zappo's just so she will model them for me. She gets to keep whatever she likes. Heels do wonders for legs, butts, calves...etc :smthumbup:


The only time my husband has ever complained about a pair of shoes I bought was when they were flats. He doesn't have a clue what my high heels cost and I am just fine with that.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

I Notice The Details said:


> I like your words "roughing up the suspect" :rofl:
> 
> PS: I am an avid leg man, so I encourage my wife to buy all the sexy shoes she can. I even order some for her from Zappo's just so she will model them for me. She gets to keep whatever she likes. Heels do wonders for legs, butts, calves...etc :smthumbup:


And Fashion Legwear - Fashion prints, Leggings, Printed thigh highs, Leg warmers, Fashion tights, Fashion socks goes good with those shoes.


----------



## Code-Welder (Dec 17, 2012)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> My Amex statement says women can avoid hypertension by buying more shoes. The statements are never around when my husband needs to see them as proof.
> 
> Okay, all kidding aside. Prostate cancer is easily avoided by a plant based diet or at least a high vegetable and fruit diet with limited red meat. Roughing up the suspect is only a small part of the much larger equation.


Sounds advise for sure, but my bet is a male in his 20s is more likely to want to Ejaculate 5 Times a Week rather than "plant based diet or at least a high vegetable and fruit diet with limited red meat." 

Fish Oil, Zinc Picolinate and Vitamin E with a healthy diet of nuts and whole grain along with the daily release will keep your prostrate healthy.


----------



## Broken at 20 (Sep 25, 2012)

Code-Welder said:


> Sounds advise for sure, but my bet is a male in his 20s is more likely to want to Ejaculate 5 Times a Week rather than "plant based diet or at least a high vegetable and fruit diet with limited red meat."


:iagree:


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

Crap, in my youth I broke that requirement in 1 to 2 days easily.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Okay, all kidding aside. Prostate cancer is easily avoided by a plant based diet or at least a high vegetable and fruit diet with limited red meat.


^^^Seriously,
Sound advice.
In addition most diets are deficient in Zinc.
Suppliment diet with Zinc Glucomate tablets, and STAY AWAY FROM RED MEATS.

Also , I keep hearing about this new practice of "_ prostate massages_ " among men , and I suspect that applying direct pressure to the prostate in that manner, no matter how pleasurable it may feel could also lead to prostate problems.

Some things just aren't meant to be.


----------



## Code-Welder (Dec 17, 2012)

Caribbean Man said:


> ^^^Seriously,
> Sound advice.
> In addition most diets are deficient in Zinc.
> Suppliment diet with Zinc Glucomate tablets, and STAY AWAY FROM RED MEATS.
> ...


C-Man, Zinc Picolinate is a bit better than Zinc Glucomate, it absorbs easier and seems to work better. I have taken both and now only take Zinc Picolinate.

I agree with all of your other advise. But lean red meat in moderation is good for you.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Code-Welder said:


> C-Man, Zinc Picolinate is a bit better than Zinc Glucomate, it absorbs easier and seems to work better. I have taken both and now only take Zinc Picolinate.
> 
> I agree with all of your other advise. But lean red meat in moderation is good for you.


Thanks for the advice on the Zinc Picolinate.
I would research it!


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

lol... I'm an older man, but I'm not taking any chances!


----------



## studley (Oct 19, 2011)

Caribbean Man said:


> I keep hearing about this new practice of "_ prostate massages_ " among men , and I suspect that applying direct pressure to the prostate in that manner, no matter how pleasurable it may feel could also lead to prostate problems.


Has any guy ever had a Dr suggest he have a prostate massage?
I sure never heard of that. But I read where prostate stimulation
can really enhance a guy's orgasm.


----------

